# Sheep pain medicine



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

We have to wether a lamb who is a little older than we'd like him to be, so we want to drug him a little before we wether him. 

What human medicines are safe for sheep? What dosage? 

I know there are some that work, I just dont remember which ones.


----------



## ShortSheep (Aug 8, 2004)

We dissolve an adult aspirin into some sugar water, and drench them with that. If he's tiny, you might want to use a half an aspirin, or use baby aspirin.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Ask your vet for some banamine . I know you wanted otc but this will work much better and its always good to have on hand.


Patty


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

A booster shot of Vit AD helps with stress, he''ll make good use of that. You can easily give two adult asprin to a lamb, every 6 hours. The dose for animals is substantially higher than for humans. Being sure the lamb is well fed before helps too. Pain on a full stomach is easier than on an empty one. Short of getting some lidocane and knowing where to use it nothing is going to make it pain free.


----------

